# Oxygen system في الطائرة!! (1)



## محمد زرقة (19 سبتمبر 2009)

كلما ارتفعت الطائرة من مستوى سطح البحر إلى إرتفاعات عالية كلما إبتعد طاقم الطائرة والركاب عن الحالة الطبيعية للجسم. كما هو معروف أن جسم الإنسان يستطيع أن يتكيف حتى إرتفاع 8000 قدم ولكن بعد هذا الإرتفاع تنقص كمية الأكسجين في الهواء وكلما زاد الإرتفاع زاد نقصان الأكسجين ويسبب هذا النقصان بال hypoxia وهو نقصان الأكسجين في الدم. ويبدأ بالشعور بحالة من نعاس , صداع , رؤية غير واضحة وتصل إلى حالة عدم الإدراك وهذا الأمر خطير جداً حيث أنه لا يمكن التنبؤ بحدوثه. ولكي نعوض هذا النقص في الإرتفاعات العالية لدينا طريقتين. الأولى هي بالتزود بالأكسجين الصافي لتعويض النقصان في الهواء المحيط. والثانية بضغط الطائرة بالهواء لخلق جو مشابه لطبيعة الإرتفاعات القريبة من الأرض


نظام الأكسجين في الطائرة وأجزاءه :


1-مصدر للأكسجين
2- منظم
3-صمامات
4-أنابيب توصيل
5-أقنعة
6-عدادات قراءة و أدوات تحكم


لنتعرف على مصادر غاز الأكسجين التي تستخدم على الطائرات :


1-اسطوانة الأكسجين Oxygen cylinder:









وهي اسطوانات معبأة بالأكسجين مطلية باللون الأخضر تشبه المستخدمة في المستشفيات مع بعض الإختلافات المهمة حيث يمنع إستخدام الأسطوانات الطبية على الطائرات وذلك بسبب إحتواءها على قطرات من الماء الرطب الذي قد يتحول إلى جليد في الإرتفاعات العالية مما يمنع خروج الإكسجين من 
الإسطوانة. يتراوح الضغط داخل الإسطوانة من 1800 إلى 2400 psi قد تكون هذه الإسطوانات صغيرة الحجم حيث يسهل حملها والتنقل بها مثل التي تكون موجودة في مقصورة الركاب وغرفة القيادة أو تكون كبيرة الحجم تكون مثبتة في منطقة الأمتعة cargo تدعم نظام الأكسجين في الطائرة وتكون ضمن مجموعة من الإسطوانات.








2- الأكسجين السائل Liquid oxygen :








معظم الطائرات العسكرية تحتوي على هذا النوع ويكون الأكسجين بحالة سائلة ما لم تتغير درجة حرارته عن -181 F او -118 C ويتم ذلك بوضعه في حافظة خاصة تسمى (Dewar) وتكون على شكل كرة تحتوي على طبقتين خارجية بينهما فراغ Vacuum ومهمة هذا الفراغ منع التبادل الحراري من وإلى الحافظة.




لقد تم تصغير حجم هذه الصورة. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الحجم الكامل. الأبعاد الأصلية لهذه الصورة هي 720x518.

هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 720x518 وحجمها 34 كيلو بايت.




3-مولد الأكسجين الصلب solid oxygen generator :








وهي طريقة مناسبة للإستخدام الطارئ. وهو عبارة عن كتلة من مادة كيميائية معبأة في حافظة واقية مصنوعة من الحديد. عند تفعيل الجهاز يقوم بإطلاق غاز الأكسجين كعملية تفاعل كيميائية. عند تفعيله لا يمكن إيقافه حتى تنتهي عملية التفاعل.

يتبع ....​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (20 سبتمبر 2009)

بــأرك الله فيــك علي مجهودك الطيب ,, و نتمني منك المتـــابعه


----------



## عماد المشهداني (25 سبتمبر 2009)

يا أخي عليك ذكر الرابط الاصلي للموضوع للامانة العلمية :​ 
ماذا تعرف عن نظام الأكسجين Oxygen system في الطائرة!! ‏(



12 ) ​ 
لا يجوز هكذا​


----------

